# crab cake recipe?



## Mr. Mike (Oct 4, 2007)

does anyone have a good crab cake recipe?


----------



## bluffman2 (Nov 22, 2007)

----- Crab Cakes =======================
12 oz Crab Meat
1/4 c Red Peppers;Roasted &
-Minced (From Jar)
3 T Basil Aioli (Recipe Follows)
1 1/2 t Lemon Peel;Grated
3 c Bread Crumbs (French Bread)
2 Large Egg Yolks
All Purpose Flour
2 Egg Whites;Beaten Just
-Until Foamy
3 T Butter
----- Basil Aioli ======================
3/4 c Mayonnaise
1/3 c Basil Leaves;Finely Chopped
1 T Lemon Juice
1 1/2 t Garlic;Minced
1 1/2 t Lemon Peel;Grated

FOR THE CRAB CAKES: Combine crab meat, red peppers, basil aioli and
lemon peel in a large bowl. Mix in half of the bread crumbs and season
to taste with salt & pepper. Mix in yolks (mixture will be soft).
Form crab cakes into two cakes per serving using a generous 1/4 cupful
for each. Coat cakes on both sides with flour and shake off the excess.
Brush both sides with the egg whites and coat with the remaining
bread crumbs. Cover and chill for at least two hours (up to six hours).
Melt butter in a heavy skillet and working batches cook cakes until
golden brown and heated through (about four minutes per side). Place
two cakes on each plate and serve with the remaining basil aioli. FOR
THE BASIL AIOLI: Mix all ingredients in a medium bowl. Season to taste
with salt and pepper. Cover and refrigerate for at least one hour to
allow flavors the develop.


----------

